# what bit should i use???



## MandyMoo (13 February 2008)

when i hack and school i use a full cheek french link snaffle...as its nice and simple and my horse accepts it...but when i showjump i use a jointed dutch gag and put my rein on the middle ring..i tried using this bit out hunting...but i am all over the place with it...he is just so strong and leans on me!! i have been told in the past that the huntsman rode my horse (before i owned him) in a dr bristol, is this a better choice? but bearing in mind i really do need a strong bit cause my horse is REALLY strong...even men have trouble holding him! ha! so would a dr bristol be a good try? or do u guys think i need something with leverage and/or a curb? what do u think?? mandy xx


----------



## Dillon (13 February 2008)

My boyf hunts our ridiculously strong mare in a pelham.  In the school we use a loose ring snaffle and she is brilliantly schooled and well mannered - on the hunt field she wants to be at the front, leans, pulls and tries to run through the bit.  We have our own bit bank as a result of trying to find the right bit.  We have tried dutch gag and dr bristol.  we had little control with either.  She is very happy in a pelham (we use it with roundings).  She is still strong and still wants to run but she seems to remember her manners andwill wait for the command to canter/gallop rather than just pull you into it! We have padded the curb as she wasnt keen on the chain.


----------



## kerilli (13 February 2008)

a bitting specialist told me a dr bristol is no different from a french link...
i'd try a pelham, a gag, a waterford, and a myler combination bit. depends hugely on the horse, tbh.


----------



## Starbucks (13 February 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that my horse is stronger in a 3 ring gag than a normal loose ring snaffle! :crazy:

I wouldn't have thought a Dr. Bristol would be overly strong - I guess the huntsman riding in it might be a bit different to riding in the field?

I had good brakes in an american gag with 2 rains but it was a little too much for my horse - maybe worth a try if he's very strong?


----------



## horsegirl (14 February 2008)

a bitting specialist told me a dr bristol is no different from a french link...
i'd try a pelham, a gag, a waterford, and a myler combination bit. depends hugely on the horse, tbh.
		
Click to expand...

I believe, although I wait to be corrected, that the link on a dr bristol is angled differently to make is more severe.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (14 February 2008)

I'm sure a Dr Bristol is pretty severe.

You must remember though - a horse used to being ridden by the huntsman and not in the field is less likely to pull or muck about because he's got noone in front. When you ride a horse in the field when its used to being up front it is going to be a lot stronger and some horses can't cope with it.

Therefore a Dr Bristol may have worked when the horse was a huntsmans horse but may not be strong enough for the horse in the field. You probably need to try a few bits before settling on just one.


----------



## kerilli (14 February 2008)

a bitting specialist told me a dr bristol is no different from a french link...
i'd try a pelham, a gag, a waterford, and a myler combination bit. depends hugely on the horse, tbh.
		
Click to expand...

yes, this is what i'd believed, but was told by the owner of kangaroo bits that the angle makes no difference at all to the horse, it's all in the rider's mind..!

I believe, although I wait to be corrected, that the link on a dr bristol is angled differently to make is more severe.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## harleyandjasmine (14 February 2008)

i used to hunt mine in a 3 ring dutch gag and found her to strong 
i didn't want to use a pelham because i thought it would be to drastic on my mare and didn't want to over bit her so i turned to a kimblewick instead
i have found it to be amazing she loves it and even better i hve full control out hunting


----------



## hunteress (15 February 2008)

3 ring waterford gag but get a 1/2 inch bigger .


----------



## wenna (15 February 2008)

I am just about to try this bit,fingers crossed it will work for my mare,i'm going to use the rope cheek pieces with it instead of the leather ones because the response is much quicker,link below..........

http://www.shop4bits.com/item--Tranz-Angled-Lozenge-Cheltenham-Gag-16mm--Tranzanglelozcheltgag.html


----------



## MandyMoo (15 February 2008)

thanks 4 all the replies...i will try most of your suggestions =P LOL...i hope i will b able 2 stop him in the next season... haha! mandy xx ly xx


----------



## JenHunt (17 February 2008)

I agree - not sure that a dr bristol would be that strong unless you really hauled on it, and wouldn't anything?! 
my horse too is strong in a dutch gag than his snaffle. i think cos he leans on the gag and it puts him on hos forehand - plus it makes him bunny hop when he's being impatient.
I hunt in a double bridle (but i know that not everyone wants the hassle of 2 reins) but Ron goes really nicely in it. A pelham and roundings might be a help tho. I also used to use a myler combination on my old horse - great cos it really suited him as his mouth was sensitive but his brain wasn't! 
try a few bits (borrow from people rather than buying if you can) until you find one that works. also try a couple of different nosebands. I find that the start of the season i almost need a flash on my double bridle (shock horror) and by the end i can hunt in a snaffle (but i tend to chicken out and stick to the double!)


----------



## Hersom (18 February 2008)

Pelham with double reins then the curb actually works only when you want it.


----------



## Sazzer246 (27 December 2009)

a dr bristol is actually very different from a french link because a french link has a lozenge middle that lies flat on the tongue but a dr bristol has an angled lozenge which puts pressure on the tongue


----------



## Sazzer246 (27 December 2009)

I also need some help, my horse is ridden in a dr bristol eggbutt snaffle at the moment but it isn't strong enough, a three ring dutch gag is too severe, help please!!!


----------

